# another cycle of Clomid - anyone wanna be my cycle buddie ??



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

Just wondered if there was anyone else who's about to start (or just started) another cycle of Clomid ?  I start my 2nd cycle tomorrow (Tuesday - CD2).
Feeling bit   today as I've been soooo good - no alcohol, doing everything I should & nothing I shouldn't....
I wasn't expecting miracles on 1st cycle but never gave up hope - so here we go again for more    &   - anyone care to join me 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Me, me, me....

Af turned up last Fri, so day 4 for me! 

I am taking 100mg - last chance before IUI! 

what are you taking?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Can I play too!!!

I am a little later on than the two of you,I am on day 12 and should be going for a scan on thursdayJust say if you dont want me  . Only joking,but I would love to be able to chat with you both and anyone else that is at the same sort of stage.Are either of you having IUI this cylcle??

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Kelly, 

Not having IUI this month, but if Clomid is unsuccessful I will be tring IUI. Are you on IUI this month? How long was the waiting list?


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

I start for my first time tomorrow, have just picked up prescription and rather tha feeling excited, I am feeling depressed and apprehensive as I've just read all the side effects!!!!

Good luck to us all

Niki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi cycle buddies  

I'm on 50mg - only prescribed for 3mths & this will be my 2nd.  If no luck with Clomid then it'll be IVF for us.  I've damaged tubes & consultant says not much point with IUI for us so straight onto IVF.  We'll be paying privately if we have to go down that route but fingers crossed the Clomid will work....I ovulate naturally so this is to "boost" things....
Still feeling   but I know I have to pick myself up, dust myself off & prepare for round 2 !

Niki (whenwillI?) - we're exactly same dates then if you starting tomorrow !

Is anyone else being monitored - scans and/or prog bt's ?  I'm having both...

Wishing us all lots of luck for this next cycle....please please don't let the    get me this month !
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya again,

Caz-yeah,this will be our 1st IUI this month so I assume if all is ok on the scan this Thursday we might be getting basted on Friday(eeekkk!!!)We are with the nhs for our treatment and as we already have one child we are entitled to 3 attempts of IUI,then we are on our own,so we are really,really hoping this works as we are so broke,don't think we could ever save up enough for private treatment.Originally they told us 6-8months waiting for IUI but its been just under a year.This is my 2nd month on clomid.How are your side effects goingI get a wicked attitude on me!!

Niki-I can remember when I got my prescription,it feels like you are actually starting something officially doesn't it!!??Don't worry about the side effects the leaflets are there to scare us im sure.Some people don't get any side effects but people who are prone to headaches take them at night so that they have the worst of it in there sleep.I just get a bigger dose of what feels like pms and hot sweats but they pass,I think the bloating is the worst thing but if you get them just wear comfy stuff and imagine your pregnant when no ones watching(not that I do that of course ).Best of luck for starting clomid  

Natasha-we are on round 2 together then-really hoping it goes well for you,just try to think posotive and I won't say try and forget about it but that is impossible.Don't now about you but the 2ww is the worst-just wish I could turn my brain off!!!

Kelly x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all you wonderful upbeat ladies,
the human spirit never ceases to amaze me - here we all are going forward yet again for this upsetting wild amazing experience....which may give us that wonderful gift of a child of our own............

im on my second course of clomid increased from 50g - 100g. i took FFs advice this month and take clomid at night - have to say had no side effects except tearful on Satday and my eyes went blurry last night.

today is day 6 of my cycle which is normally 28 days - this month after the clomid my cycle was only 26days and my AF was very light and only lasted 2 days. i will start testing for ovulation on day 11 and then im back on the rolllercoaster of the 2ww. 
anyone want to be cycle buddies or can i jus butt in .
Lotsa love
sooze


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi there....

I started clomid for the first time last Tuesday, 5th July, so I guess this means I'm on day 8 of my cycle.  I did suffer from some side effects, I felt sick and had a little tantrum on Thursday.

Fingers crossed now, and obviously lots of 

Good luck to us all.....


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

oh yeah - I am a mean (mumma) hopefully anyway! that is the only side effect I get - apart from big sore boobies that I love! hee hee

PMSL - pretending to be preggers with bloating belly! I do that! I puch my belly out and say to him "Do ya think I am up the duff" Love it! 

Day 5 today! 

Been pushing all the vitamins down hubbys throat for this month!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies...

Well I've just had an email from my consultant & he wants me to have another blood test - good job I don't have a fear of needles !  Apparently the one I had done on NHS for clotting (not sure of name as had sooo many) was incomplete so he wants me to have it again.  He already said that from what info he has got that I have "sticky" blood so have to take baby aspirin but he wants more detailed information since he said it could be causing early miscarriage....not sure what my body is doing !    He said its an expensive test so he'll send me form to get it done on NHS again rather than paying privately.  I've also got to go for another scan between days 10-15 of cycle to see how many eggs to be released this month - it was 2 on right ovary last month.

Not feeling so weepy today - got a big cuddle from Gareth when he came home from work yesterday which always makes me feel better....I'm off work again today as every time I have a late period (alternate months) it's so painful - I've been up all night with terrible cramps & it's really heavy with massive clots (sorry - tmi    ), I've considered taking out shares in Lillets I'm getting through so many - the joys of being a woman.  I also feel a bit nauseous & my back aches really badly - basically feel poo    I've still got some co-codamol that my GP gave me the month before last when this happened before - I've taken a couple which seem to have helped but spose they could be whats making me feel sicky.

Starting 2nd cycle Clomid tonight so hopefully period will ease up but then oh the pleasure of the side effects   - thankfully my 1st month wasn't too bad so I'm hoping this one won't be either....

Hope you ladies are all ok & sending lots of  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Well I am really nervous-started getting ov pains over the last couple of days so I started opk's and got a posotive this morning-I am not meant to be going for a scan till thurs,still waiting for a nurse to call me back-hope its not to late!!!

I want to be basted-RIGHT NOW!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Finally got through to a nurse and begged her for a scan-she said the best they could do was tomorrow  so hope its not too late for her sake!! 

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Took my first tablet last night!!  Already getting carried away and thinking of positive things!!!  SHouldn't do that I know as I'll set myself up for a fall.  How are you feeling today??  DH waiting nervously for my side effects!!! me too!

Niki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Niki

Yep, I took 1st pill of 2nd cycle last night - thankfully no side effects as yet - I'm at work so avoiding speaking to anyone who may annoy me (& there are a couple here who I feel like biting their heads off even when I'm not hormonal !!  they're such    ...so I'm keeping a low profile, getting on with work....    

Last month I was fine on the 1st day but it was 2nd day I had   and    it only lasted one day thank god - but boyfriend is prepared now - I wondered why he got his golf clubs out last night   

Got my monitoring scan next week - consultant only does Tuseday's & Wednesday's at the private hospital we go to so since Wed is CD10 looks like I have no other option to have it done then....have to have scan between CD10-CD15....

Anyway, it's good to stay positive   - there's lots of success with Clomid - its been around for years !
Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Went for the scan this morning but its too late for any basting or bms as I only had 1 follie and it's burst  the nurse was horrid but its a long story-if only they would have listened to me yesterday morning we might of still had a chance.

Good luck to the rest of you!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

kelly, so sorry to hear that, the problem is next time seems such a long time away.  I've found i'm constantly counting down the days now for the various things we have to do.

Natasha, you're notes on here make me laugh! By the way, what does nbsp mean? and cd?  Still trying to get used to the slang on here!  

Thanks

Niki


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kelly

I've just re-read your posting.  What happened with the nurse and why was she horrid?

Niki


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Niki,

The nurse was horrid because

a) She said "Ah well there is always next month"

b)She admitted that if we would have gone in yesterday they most probabilly would have caught it in time!!

c)she asked if we had BMS 48hrs before I got the posotive opk-I said no as they advised us against it-she then said "well it's too late now but you should have done it anyway."

d)And when I asked her if I should have earlier scans next cycle she said yes-on day 12-but yesterday was day 12 and I had already ov'd,so what good would that be next month??

How the hell was I meant to know I was gonna ov early!!!!!

   Rant over!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Niki*

I've no idea what nbsp is - I insert a "smiley" & then when post the message those letters keep appearing - not sure what's going on.... but I can't delete the letters cos they don't actually show when I'm typing the post - very wierd - must be gremlins somewhere  Ah ha...I've just worked it out - its when I put too many spaces in between words...have corrected this message now - can't be bothered to correct the others...never had that before!

And CD means cycle day....take a look at "words & meanings" on the home page (left hand column) - that gives most of the abbreviations - can get confusing can't it !
Glad my posts make you laugh though 

I'm still feeling ok although must admit could've throttled someone at work....she winds me up at the best of times....luckily for her it was all via email  Hope the side effects continue to stay away - boyfriend has planned to work at other office tomorrow so he won't be home till late - very convenient me thinks! Nothing to do with possibility of psycho woman emerging  

How you coping on yours - hope no side effects have reared their ugly heads ?

*Hi Kelly*
I'm so so sorry they've missed it this month - unbelievable that the nurse was so insensitive! I'd have given her a piece of my mind  Are you not able to make a complaint to your consultant, especially since you have been concerned for few days about ov'ing too early & even called them to check - when you're ttc for a long time its not just a case of "oh well, better luck next month" - a totally unprofessional attitude if you ask me! Anyway, sending you lots of 

*Take care both....
Natasha *


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly

I don't know how you controlled yourself, the nurse sounds very patronising and insensitive, I agree with Natasha and I definately would make a complaint.  It's not good enough and you must have been so upset.

Sending you lots of  too, Niki xx

Hi Natasha

Well, so far seem to be OK.  But have only just 'popped' the second pill, so four more to go!  I get 'arsey' (as DH calls it) enough as it is, so am really hoping that I get no side effects!!!  Also i'm on day 10 of giving up smoking, so it all seems to have come at once!  I never do things by half!!

Fingers crossed I won't   anyone!!

Nikix


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there 

How are you ladies today...hope noone has been having any  or 

"Touch wood" I've not had any side effects so far - I don't wanna speak too loudly or too soon just in case the dreaded psycho woman decides to surprise me ....actually I seem to be in a particularly good mood - smiling at strangers & generally being nice to everyone....don't get me wrong, I'd like to think I'm always a nice friendly person but as a London commuter its a rare occasion that I'd actually apologise & smile at someone who bashed into me.....   my hormones have definitely gone a bit  but thankfully seem to be more   than   

Had some sharp twinges on my left side today (last month I had follies on right side) so I can only presume it's my ovary(ies) kicking in. 

Well, I'm off to eat a pomegranate & some blueberries - apparently they're both full of anti-oxidents which can only be a good thing - my body is now a temple !!   


Take care
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

You temple you !    I've now added pomegranate and blueberries to my shopping list!!!  Are you also taking any vitamins, folic acid etc??  I bought pregnacare which is before conception and wasn't sure whether to still take it while on clomid.

Just had a hot flush and felt a bit dizzy, so have the fan full on my face at the mo, but other than that seem to be OK still.  I'm like you and hope I'm not speaking too soon.  Even had my colleague at work yesterday taking out her very bad   mood on me, and I remained calm!  I suprized myself (and DH).

If I was going to get side effects would it only be while I am taking the 5 tabs, or would they come after then as the tabs are in my system??

Halleluliah  nearly the weekend, only a couple of more hours to go

Take care

niki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Niki,

Just a quick reply regarding side effects.I think the worst is over in the 5 days but I get awfully tired the week after taking them and then I get really bloated after that!!!!Must have been a man that invented clomid


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy Friday to you....

Well, so far so good....feeling fine & same as yesterday - in an overly happy mood...am starting to wonder if it's really Clomid I'm taking & not possibly some other "mind altering" drug   

Poor "G"  was looking particularly hot & bothered when he came to pick me up from the station this evening...I told him he must be having sympathy side effects for me as I've yet to experience the pleasures of hot flushes (note to Clomid fairy - please don't send them my way just so I can find out) !! 

I've been to Sainsburys & stocked up on more pomegranates, blueberries & avocados (can't get enough fruit) & plenty of grapefruit juice (helps with the EWCM !!)

I also bought 6 bottles of Becks "Alcohol Free" beer which is nicely chilling in the fridge. I've had it before - purely by accident I might add - didn't actually intend to buy no alcohol beer at the time but picked up wrong box & didn't even realise until I'd drunk 2 bottles & wasn't getting "effects"...it actually tastes surprising like "beer" rather than the usual dishwater associated with non-alcoholic products ! I'm really trying to be good this month - I managed 3 weeks with no alcohol last week from CD10 & I'm trying to better that this month...problem is we've got a close friends wedding next weekend, at which in any other circumstances I'd be consuming vast quantities of Pinot Noir & Champers...have promised myself that if I'd good from now until then, then I'm allowed a couple of glasses - it would certainly be rude not too & how can you toast the bride & groom with water   
..."G" has to be fairly good too since it'll be "prime time"...and what better excuse when staying in a plush hotel for the night too !  

Anyway, enough of my  ramblings.....

*Niki...*
Very impressed you managed to remain calm & collected in the face of such antagonism  well done you 
Sorry you're suffering the hot flushes - this weather can't exactly be helping either...as Kelly has said, I think the main side effects are whilst you're actually taking the Clomid but I've also heard that some of the side effects can appear any time eg hot flushes, nausea...although thankfully I didn't get them...I did get lower back ache & ovulation pain which got progressively worse until I'd actually ovulated. I also suffered from a bloated tummy, frequent peeing & on/off sore boobs...all just before I came on so not sure if it was that dreaded or the Clomid - possibly combination of both.
I take Pregnacare - been taking it for about 2 years now since we started ttc - must have spent a small fortune on them ! I read Marilyn Glevilles book & checked her suggested daily dosage of supplements against those in Pregnacare & her list suggested slightly more, so...I also take extra multivitamins & minerals, extra zinc with vit C & extra selenium. I also take Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) with Starflower - I've taken this for years due to my appalling PMT but it's another thing that helps with EWCM. I only take EPO up until ovulation (apparently it can cause uterine contractions) & then I take Flaxseed Oil....so I tend to rattle a bit when I walk ....I've also coerced "G" into taking supplements too...selenium, zinc, multivits/mins & flaxseed oil...I did make him take a course of chinese medicine - he wasn't impressed with having to take 24 tiny "bead" pills a day (as well as all the other supplements!) so I didn't put him through it again 
I told our consultant that I'm taking lots of supplements & he says its fine with Clomid - in fact you should take at least folic acid anyway.

*Kelly...*
How are you doing today ?

Well, I'm just gonna check to see if my "No Alcohol" beer is chilled to my satisfaction...
Take care & have a fabulous Friday 

Natasha

PS...where are all our other "cycle buddies" ?


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi minxy and everyone.
im your cycle buddy dont forget and i m busy reading all the messages - sometimes i dont have anything to say but i just love reading everything.
Was away for the weekend and had a nice time - but i was ashamed of how fat i am. im like a whale waddling around and i  defo saw DP admiring  a skinny girl earlier today.
feel i dont deserve a baby am so fat and ugly - there ive got it off my chest.
today is CD 12 i tested for ovulation this morning there was a faint line. will do Babydance in the morning test again and maybe again tomoro night etc.
hope youre well
gota go talented mr ripley is on the box
love 
s


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Susie...
...sorry you're feeling down but please don't feel that you're too fat & ugly to have a baby - I don't know you personally but I'm positive that that is not true....this drug can make our hormones so delicate & make us think such unreasonable thoughts....
...I'm speaking from experience here...I managed to avoid any side effects until yesterday (Sunday) morning - took last pill of this 2nd cycle on Saturday night. 

Anyway, think Saturday actually triggered it all off to be honest...went to a friends birthday bbq (unfortunately "G" had to work all day so couldn't come)...anyway, I was literally the only woman there without a child...there were 7 children (one of 9, one of 3 & all the rest under 18mths) plus one friend who's pregnant again.  It made me feel a total failure as a woman, worthless & useless & I felt like I wasn't part of come exlusive clique...especially as my best friend (who has the 9yr old - she had him when she was 21), has the knack of coming up when I'm chatting with someone who's holding a baby, she takes  a look at me, reaches for the baby & starts "oooing & ahhing" - like I'm completely incapable & would never make a good mum anyway.  I know it's probably all unreasonable feelings on my part & I'm just being overly sensitive, especially cos I'm sure some of it is the Clomid talking...but it hurts so much & I feel like such a worthless cow...all I did yesterday was cry & I feel like I'm gonna burst into tears every 5 mins now but I can't as I'm at work & I feel like such a fool...  
Anyway, sorry for being such a misery...christ I hate hormones !  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well on this miserable Monday morning!!!

Hows everyone feeling?

Natasha-Im ok thanks for asking-just counting the days till af arrives,Cant believe I actually want it to come  how are you feeling??A bit better?

Susie-Don't put yourself down honey-I am also fat and ugly and I think the clomid has made me FATTER  one woman at my son's nursery even asked when I was due,atleast I had the clomid to use an excuse!!!!Keep telling myself I really must try to lose some weight but I have a really bad relationship with food,I t cheers me up when I am down.And as for your dh checking out another(skinny)woman,do the same when you are with him to a hunky guy!!!!Makes you feel much better!!!Chin uo chuck 

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys

Sorry to hear you had such a crappy time Natasha, and you were so upbeat on Friday.  Hormones play havoc with us don't they!  Has your morning got any better?  Lots of     and hugs from me (can't find the icon for this) xxxxxxxxxx

I was grumpy most of the weekend   , couldn't seem to snap out of it and also can't sleep properly at night, I know it's hot but I'm having hot flushes which I never had before, I think it must be the side effects.  Also gave up smoking a few weeks ago, and as I was so grumpy, I was thinking of all manner of excuses to go to the shop and get some cigarettes, so far I have stopped myself 

Does clomid really make us put on weight?  I need honest advice here as have already put on weight and clothes are very tight, can't afford to get a new wardrobe unless I have a very good excuse,. if you know what I mean!!!!!    

The good thing is no matter how bad things are, we have each other, I think this website is great, really supportive and informative.


Susieb, what is babydance?  Is this the spell I read about somewhere else, or another way to say bms?  ps, I even have dh saying bms now!

Niki x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I really hope the Clomid doesn't make us put on weight - I've not noticed anything so far...I have always had an issue with my weight (used to be bulimic & anorexic - contradiction in terms I know but it is possible to have both !)...over the last 2yrs I've put on about a stone (strangely since we've been ttc & I came off pill) which I've put down to me getting older as well & although I'm not overweight (about 8 & half stone & I'm 5ft 4), having had past issues with my body & weight it worries me if I put on any...I know I need to be healthy weight to have healthy pregnancy but I don't wanna start down the slippery road again...

Anyway, I'm feeling a little better than I was yesterday & this morning although still feel a bit miffed with my best friends attitude whenever a baby is around...and I think I've got a migraine coming on - great ! Got CD10 scan Wed then I'm off work Fri & Mon as got a wedding on Saturday so me & "G thought we'd have long weekend...and plenty of  .

*Niki*...sorry you've been so   & getting some horrible side effects with the Clomid - I just keep telling myself its for a good reason but when it makes me feel so  &  its not always easy is it? As for stopping smoking - that's excellent - keep it up - I must say I'm not really a regular smoker although I do have the odd few, mainly at weekends and especially with a drink. Since I've not been drinking that's helped & I've got lozenges to help stop although I've not had one yet...

By the way "babydance" does mean bms !!

*Kelly*...is the weather not nice where you are ? Its hot here in London although the clouds seem to have appeared so not so sunny anymore...

Well, good luck ladies &  

Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Think I am gonna post on the nurse thread about the weight increase-I know I am not a brilliant eater but I have piled it on since clomid  If they tell me it does put weight on then I am gonna ask cons if there is anything different to take!!Whats metformin

Kelly x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Minxy

Finally took your advice from the Endo board and checked out this site, you were right lots of good info.

The first cycle of Clomid didn't seem to do the trick so i'm half way into cycle 2 and the hot flushes are just lovely in this heat!

No feedback from my doctor really at, is this normal, my blood test result was 45 and no idea whether this was good bad or indifferent, are you or is anyone else any more enlightened?

Good to know that there are others who know exactly what I'm babbling on about and so good to see so many people being so positive...I'm not always so good at that!

N.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there "Casper"

I was only thinking about you today as I know we were round about same time in our cycles & I hadn't seen you on the endo boards for a while...not that I've posted that much on there either.

Sorry the Clomid didn't work for you this month, me neither, so I know exactly what you're going through...are you having scans to see how many follies there are & also thickness of womb - I can't remember if you said before  (Memory of a goldfish me !!) I had CD12 scan last month & then I had a CD21 prog test to see how much it went up with Clomid. I've got CD10 scan on Wednesday but not sure of I need another blood test this month as all mine are fine - before & after Clomid.

As for your CD21 prog blood tests - 45 is good   
Our consultant told us that if over 30 then good & means you've ovulated but some women are now told if over 40 (although I think this is a fairly new guideline)....was that CD21 before or after Clomid ?

Anyway, really good to see you on these boards - the ladies are lovely. Come & join us on the Clomid ladies chat & 2ww threads too....

Sending you lots of   
Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Natasha

The 45 was on the first cycle of Clomid, I'd never had the test before so I don't know whether it was good or bad before Clomid. I didn't get offered any scans mid cycle, to be honest my consultant didn't tell me much other than I might have twins...most of the other info I have I got from this site and the endo site. I have had some twinges on the left side today, but the opk    says no LH surge so far. 

The hot flushes/dizziness and total lack of concentration seem to be the worse things this month....I'm really really busy at work at the minute but seem to spend most of my day on my own little planet...apart from the brief interludes when I'm imagining strangling one of my clients or my secretary (I'm sure she's looking at me funny and wondering of I've totally lost the plot at times....she might be right too!).

Anyway on that note I'd better go and get organised for the afternoon onslaught, and of course my first Client of the afternoon has just had a new baby (her 3rd!  ) and probably has it with her... hope you're coping!

Speak soon.

nicki.x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi cycle buddies

Thanks  for all your lovely comments â€“ we have to be positive I suppose but at times itâ€™s hard.

Minxy I know what you mean about other people being insensitive â€“ My friend rang me the other morning â€“ could I call and show her how to buy something over the internet. She has 3 children and while I was there she continued to sweep the floor tidy up and generally act as if I wasnâ€™t there â€“ â€œ I have to do thisâ€ she saidâ€ I have so much to do every day â€“ with 3 children and you know how I like to have everything nice â€“ youre sooo  lucky having so much time to be able to visit people at the drop of a hatâ€ 

I took time out of my day to visit her to do her a favour but because she has children and I donâ€™t - somehow or other my time is less valuable than hers. Grr Grr. 
Maybe it was the clomid because I  like this friend but she really got up my nose that day â€“ sometimes it is our nearest and dearest who truly upset us â€“ whether they mean to or not!!

Kelly Dallard â€“ I forbid you to say youre fat and ugly â€“ Ive read some of your posts and you seem like a lovely person and you make me laugh -it hurts me when I hear you putting yourself down. (double standards there I know) I was asked as well if I was expecting â€“its mortifying.

I donâ€™t know what I would do without all my dear friends on FF â€“ go mad I suppose. I am on yet another diet â€“ I find I  eat a lot during the day â€“ evenings are ok for me but I eat anything to hand and if nothing nice is around I eat bread and jam. Just feel it can t be normalâ€¦â€¦â€¦

Well Im on CD14 tested for ovulation and no line appeared â€“ getting worried now â€“ how long should I continue to test does anyone know? Could it be that I wonâ€™t ovulate this month and how common is this?
One final question â€“ does clomid stay in the system and â€œhelp outâ€ in the following months after taking it or does is just last for one month.
Thank you everyone.
Hope everyone is well.
Love 
Sooze


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Day 12 for me today! gosh it is going slow! 

I feel ov pains ( I think) and have ECWM so we have been doing it every other day. 

I have also been using OPK's not surge yet and I am to the docs for my blood test on day 21. 

Kelly - chin up, it cannot be that bad. Must admit I have not been too careful what I eat because part of me thinks I will get pregant this month and the diet will be completly out the window! 

I am off this weekend to see my best friend who is 7 months preggers, her daughter (3) and my other friend who has a 4 week old baby! I need to keep strong this weekend!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah sooze,

Bless ya,your lovely!!!You made me smile!!!!Keep testing for ov,it will come if you run out of tests go on Ebay,I get about 14 tests for £7 plus two pregnancy tests.Great value!!!!


Caz, Keep strong,you can do it,I know its not easy as my best friend has a 4 month old and she wants me to be god mother(oh my god)I dont think I am responsible enough to be a god mother!!Hope it doesn't get to ya too much honey.


Well I started off really well in Tesco,strawberries etc etc,then I had to get bread and I must admit a few extra things fell in,chocolate flapjack,micro popcorn. 

Sorry girls it just had to be done!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys

Kelly - You sound like me when I'm shopping!  We bought my absolute favourite biscuits at the weekend, I got home from work last night and was cooking dinner and I was starving so I finished them off.  All was fine until DH decided he wanted some later in the evening and I had to admit to eating them all!  He now thinks I am a total pig as he only got two biscuits out of the pack! ,(although he did have to laugh, as I was hysterically laughing out of sheer embarassment), even tried to say they all fell on the floor and had to be thrown out!    Had to explain it 'must' be due to the side effects!!!    but come to think of it, it has happened with the same biscuits before,  

I bought some OVPK's from ebay and they arrived next day, but look really flimsy and I doubted if they would work properly, so I have gone out today and bought the clear blue one too (much more exp).  As it's my first month on clomid and I've been reading all that it can change the length of your cycle, I think I will start testing daily from tomorrow.  Has anyone else used the clear blue?  as it says you can test any time of the day, and cannot go to the loo for 4 hours before hand, so I thoughtt I would do it in the morning, but a different test I had last month said never to do it in the morning as it can be an incorrect reading, so confusing, any ideas

Natasha, I don't remember if I thanked you for your msg and advice on the vitamins etc that you take, so thanks! It was all really helpful .

Better dash, food to eat!

Niki x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi loaweave

I don't think they are the same as mine then, and I didn't get a pregnancy test either, I feel cheated!!!  

Already have a pregnancy test waiting in the cupboard for me, haven't we all  

Thanks
Niki x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi loaweave and all - have taken your advice and bought 10 ov and 2 preg strips on ebay for 9euro inc. p+p - very cheap......... they are the green handled ones so fingers crossed.

CD14 and still no ovulation line - DP exchausted last night and may have to go away with work tonight - so no BMS  last night or tonight - but with no line - whats the point.
Acupunturist said Clomid was not working for me and advised me to stop taking them next cycle - dont know what to do.
I always ovulated before - could clomid have stopped me ovulating.
How long should i continue to test? My friend said till day 20 ...
am really confused and upset. could it be that i never ovulated and thats what the problem was all the time - but then why would all the tests not show that.
the only thing the tests did show was that i had a low LH surge and acuputist said this would be right if i didnt ovulate.......
please help
Love
Sooze


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my god-just wrote a long one and it dissapeared   

Had a really weird morning at the doctors,I went for day 21 bloods and the nurse had difficulty finding a good vein and I very nearly passed out-it was horrible,she shoved my head down and told me to take deep breaths and then I started crying-god im such a light weight!!!Felt better when I got home and had a nice cuppa and felt even better when my mum came to see me and did my ironing!!!!

Niki(aka biscuit monster)-I think a lot of the ov tests look a bit cheap,I was a bit unsure about the ones I got at first but they did the job.Seeing as its your first month why dont you use them at the same time as the clear blue ones and atleast then you will know if thet are any good so you can buy them again!!I will find out which ebay seller I got mine from for you!!As for when to test most ov tests say dont use first morning urine,mine said use between 10-11,and it seemed to work.Good luck with it.

Loaweave-Sorry to hear about your   and that the evil   got you.Atleast you had enough will power not to use the second test.Hoping next month is lucky for you 

Sooze-sorry to hear you are still waiting to ov-you test until you feel is right,it might be that your having a longer cycle.I have long cycles and normally ov quite late,but this time I ov'd really early.If your still unsure dont hesitate to call your gp/consultant. 

Kelly x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

I am also using OPK's with the green handle bought them from earlypregnancy.com. I am on day 13 and have been testing since day 10 all negs so far. I am feeling like I am ovulating now so jumping on hubby tonight!   (that looks like a rude sign hee hee) 

Anyway - nice to see everyone. 

Gosh - I am wishing the days away. 

Is anyone more hormonal halfway through? I watched Love Actually last night and cried the whole way through! sad or wot!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi SusieB

The OPK's only indicate the LH surge & not actual ovulation so I'm not sure what your acupuncturist means by saying that faint line indicates no ovulation....you ovulate up to about 36hrs after the LH surge so if you had a faint line then that to me would indicate that your LH was there & possibly about to surge & subsequently ovulate.
It would seem unlikely that Clomid would stop you ovulating since that is not what the hormones in Clomid do...its an estrogen suppressant & so encourages your ovaries to keep maturing more follicles & subsequently release eggs once you stop taking the Clomid after 5 days...
I appreciate that I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to Clomid since only on 2nd cycle but as you've only been taking it a short while yourself, personally I think its a little presumptuous of your acupuncturist to say its not working for you...sorry, just my opinion. If you have concerns I'd speak to your consultant about these anxieties before stopping purely on the advice of your acupuncturist who didn't prescribe the Clomid for you....
Not sure if I've helped but please keep  
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi minxy
thanks for taking the trouble to write a big message to me. the voice of wisdom as well - i kinda thought everything you said - but the acupunturist really seems to know her stuff and i suppose i was impressed as she was on a 1 2 1 with me wheras Doctor just doled out the clomid and didnt really seem that interested any further than that.
acp said faint line was to be ignored - line had to be stronger or the same as test line........but of course what you said made perfect sense it has to be light at some stage and then as you gradually get towards ovulation it gets darker and darker. minxy i just feel so depairing - just one of those days i suppose - then i see my best friend saying shes had enuf because her 3 year old is playing up - i know its not all a bed of roses but i wish these people would realise what they have.
thanks again minxy 
Slainte  - in irish that means cheers 
sooze


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quickie message cos I'm at work & lots to do (I'm off tomorrow & Monday)...had my CD10 scan yesterday & I've got 2 big follies...both 13mm which he said was good for CD10 & that I'd ovulate on CD14 which would be right as I've 28 day cycle...and I've got a follie on each ovary - should have been my left this month (had 2 big follies on right last month) but looks like my right is working extra hard (strange as it was my right ovary that was worse off with endo/adhesions)...I've not had any twinges or anything like I did last month either...I'm really pleased cos more chance if one from each ovary as usually would "lose" some sperm when they travel up the "wrong" tube but this month it won't matter 

He also measured my womb which was 10mm which he was really pleased & although mine was 8mm last month at CD12 & was still fine, he said that where I've been taking the baby aspirin that it's helping nourish womb better.
So lots of jiggy  from now until CD17...and we're staying in a plush hotel for a wedding this weekend so all the more reason to take advantage of it!   Fingers crossed - our friend said it would be the best wedding present if we conceived on her wedding day 

Good luck to all you ladies   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Natasha, good luck for this weekend, here's hoping a relaxing weekend at a posh hotel and lots of   will do the trick!   

SuiseB, know what you mean by the Doctor doling out the Clomid with not much else, my consultant just warned me that could be twins and wanted to know could my DH and I "do the business".....I was mortified! Anyway, got most of my info from here. I have a friend who swore by acpuncture, to be honest I remain skeptical but think that if helps you to relax while taking the Clomid then happy days....as for my friend, her husband was convinced that the acpuncturist was the Daddy until the baby arrived in the image of himself! Also know what you mean re friends.....it seems like so many of my friends have had babies in the last 6 months, I can't escape the endless rounds of baby clothes shopping, etc....and one friend in particular is as sensitive as a brick to the side of the head and keeps asking me questions with the smug but supposedly sympathetic look on her face....I've taken to avoiding her and her child as much as possible....so the other day she emailed pictures of him to my work computer..... ! Anyway good luck.. .

Nicki.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natasha - Hope you have a fun weekend!   Posh hotel or not 

Nicki (Casper) - Sounds like your 'friend' really could do with a brick to the side of her head! I 'had' a friend like that - hated the gloating, so  told her as much (politely of course) and she said she didn't want to see me if I was going to be a 'miserable cow' all the time. Some friend!   That was a couple of years ago and honestly I don't miss her at all. (Sorry having a *****y moment  - & a hot flush as well! What joy!)

Anyway i'm on work avoidance today - not feeling particularly happy (no particular reason!) Think I am ovulating as have the tummy tightness for the last hour or so. Will have to go home and jump on the hubby to cheer myself up! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day  

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Deb

..thanks, needed a laugh it's been one of those days.

I have the definite feeling that things are happening in my tummy this afternoon too so have just phoned husband to tell him to leave work ASAP beofre the notion goes off me!

have a good night.

nicki.x


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi this my first time on this site, l suffer from pcos been on clomid for 9months doc refused to give me any more. On 18month waiting list for iui only 13months to go! Can't afford to go private or consultant would see us straight away (suppose thats the nhs for you) As l have been reading though l have noticed alot of you have been having scans l haven't had any of those, like all of you l have been doing ov pred still no joy each month gets harder and harder, feel like giving up.
Any tips would be welcome

Cara


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Cara,

Can't offer any useful advice I'm afraid, but wanted to say welcome to FF.
Keep posting!


Debs


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Debs, l'm glad l found this website, been getting alot of ov pain which docs said was normal even though its gets so bad sometimes l can't move, and consultant said if you want a child you will put up with it, which l thought was a bit harsh. Just been to see my new niece 2days old ivf baby 1st attempt so l guess miracles to happen
Take care 
cara

ps does anyone else get hot flushes with the clomid


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

I haven't posted for a while as I've been knocked out with the fluey type bug that's doing the rounds, one minute I was fine next minute very poorly! Not happy as I had booked the day off work as holiday for yesterday and today as last night I was meant to be going to a concert I had been looking forward to for months, but I was too ill to go.  not happy!   

To top it all off, I'm still not ovulating, keep peeing on the stick as they say, but no joy!   I was so sure I would this month after taking clomid, but am really losing heart now.  I will keep doing it daily anyway just in case.  

Susieb - How are you now?  Have you ovulated yet or are you still waiting impatiently like me?  I feel this month has DRAGGED!  

Kelly - The biscuit monsters back!  Hope you;re feeling better after your horrible blood test, and what a great mum you have, I hate ironing the only way I get through it is to have the music on full blast and dance around.

Natasha - Hope you have a great time at the wedding and good luck with your BMS.

Cara - Welcome to FF.  This month was my first month on clomid, and I suffered from hot flushes, mainly during the night and found it very difficult to sleep. I'm hoping next month will be better.  I was told by the girls on here to take the tablets at night as then you should sleep through the worst of the side effects, hope this helps

Have a great weekend everyone      

Niki x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi WhenWillI - Sorry to here you haven't been well AND missed the concert (life stinks at times!). Hope you are feeling 100% better.

Cara - I've yet to meet anyone who doesn't get hot flushes with Clomid. Sometimes I think my stomach or head will spontaniously combust   

Deb


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Deb

Thanks, kind of felt I was there as my friend still went and took her brother and kept calling me during my favourite songs!!  Not the same though is it!

Niki x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all
Been in the wars over the weekend so havent been on. ovulation line appeared Thursday CD 16 so did babydance thursday  evening - DP was supposed to go away Friday night for work but i begged him not too. on Friday night he told me he didnt want to have sex he was tired. He said Thursday night was enough and i only wanted him for  his sperm.
I was furious but i dont shout and scream when im mad i just go quiet. 
we had no action at all over the weekend which was a cold miserable few day..and he went off to work this morning  and hes going away tonight for work so i wont see him till tomorrow night.
The only good news is that i could almost feel myself ovulating on Friday - was very uncomfortable and then got relief and was fine from friday evening on.
We are in with a chance arent we? if i ovulated on friday and i had sex on thursday evening? 
sometimes like this morning feel like running away from it all and .................
havent had time to read much of the boards as i am using my sisters pc and dont want to stayon too long.
Love to all
sooze


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Sooze

Husband's can be a real pain, of course if they had to take these drugs you'd be expected to jump to it! Actually I take that back if they had to take these drugs they'd be so busy lying on the sofa "dying" and making you attend them that they wouldn't be able to muster the energy for the babydancing!

I'm sure you're in with a chance, I'll keep everything crossed for you.   

Nicki.x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sooze

You're definately in with a chance of you had bms on thursday and then ovulated Friday.  I think our men sometimes just don't realise how we wait and wait and long for the right time to have bms, and when that time comes we naturally want to do it as much as possible to maximise our chances.  

Hope things are OK with you both,  

Niki x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

thanks niki and nikie
I think we are ok he phoned tonight but i was out. Feel really annoyed with him. youre right we take all the vitamins dont drink have rude things done to us by doctors and plan the best time .......then he throws a moody and it all for nothing.
While we are on the subject. What determines what sperm wins thru and what does nt?
really DP could be right surely if i was going to concieve i would just from thursday night - is there really any point in doing it more than once.
Would love to know the biology of it. Just thinking of all the times i tried to prevent myself from getting preggers.
Love to us all
Soooze


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around much last few days...been pretty busy as had a wedding at weekend & stuff to sort out, presents to buy etc...had Friday & yesterday off work but back in the office now.... 

Well, wedding was beautiful & since it was "prime time" over the weekend we certainly made use of the hotel room...the wedding ceremony & reception was actually in the grounds of a ruined Tudor Manor, complete with moat & was stunning...I tried to convince "G" that it would be the perfect setting to conceive our baby but he was having none of it - worried that we'd get caught - spoilsport !!  Must admit I did enjoy a few glasses of champers - maybe a little too much - but I do think that my tolerance level has gone down since on Clomid & the fact that I rarely drink now ! So now I'm in the  so trying to have lots of  thoughts !

I've also made an appointment for my 1st acupuncture session...I discussed a few things with the guy over the phone & he mentioned about the main problem being a "cold womb" which made it difficult for embryo to implant...I'd read about this before & also a couple of success stories where women, after their acupuncturist had placed a warm coin on their abdomen, then they'd also used "heat pads" & had subsequently conceived that month...apparently it's all to do with encouraging implantation & so I used my warmed wheat bag for 10/15 mins yesterday & will continue to do so during 2ww....well, my attitude is "it can't hurt" ! 

*Sooze* - I don't know the exact biology of why need to "do the deed" more than once around ovulation as it only takes one little swimmer  afterall. However from the Human Biology I do know (did A level !) I know that out of the millions of sperm that are "ejaculated" each time, only a very very small percentage (fewer than 1000, possibly only a few 100) actually make it through to the fallopian tubes - not only will some be "no good" - I think its something like for sperm quality to be ok then 25% need to be "normal" which means that it is allowed for 75% to be not normal eg 2 tails, 2 heads, no tails/heads etc....and not only that, I mean its a bit of a long hazardous journey fighting their way through our cervix, up through the womb & possibly some not reading the sign posts properly & heading off in the wrong direction to the tube thats not gonna have an egg waiting that particular month...and then when they do reach the egg it takes a strong healthy sperm to break through the outer "jelly layer" of the egg. Sperm can live for about 3 days...and male sperm are quicker but weaker & females are slower but stronger...

This is a bit of a "biology" site but explains pretty well.. http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/reprod/fert/gxport.html

So basically, the more time have sex around ovulation the more chance of conception as more sperm reaching egg over a period of days....

Anyway, biology lesson over   

Niki, Nicki, Deb, Cara, Kelly....hope you're all doing ok Sorry no personals...

Apologies for anyone I've missed out...and fingers crossed for all of us in the 2ww
Sending lots of  and  and hoping for 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I'd be interested in your report on the acupuncture. It's something I'm thinking about but am not overly sure its for me yet.

Good luck with the dreaded 2ww.

 to everyone

Debs


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

hi Natasha

Wedding sounds nice, glad you enjoyed yourselves.  I was very excited at weekend as I ovulated for the first time!!  (known to me anyway!!), so we were very busy!!

Fingers crossed now for the   , I already feel like it's dragging and am imagining all sorts of things, am trying to stop myself as don't want to get too excited and carried away as I know I'll be setting myself u for a fall.  But what can you do, eh!! 

Niki x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Niki (WhenWillI)

....we're both on same cycle day & since I ov'd on Sunday my AF is due 8 August, same as yours !

Fingers crossed for both of us hun     

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Natasha - glad you had such a good weekend, and free flowing champers always a good plan! Thanks for the biology lesson, was a physics girl and have no clue about anything biological, endo and cloimd have been quite an education. 

2ww a nightmare this time, cannot concentrate on anything, which is not so good at work. AF due with me on 5th August and my DH has to go to Wales, won't be able to tell him if +ve as he'll be with his parents, won't be able to keep to himself and his mother would tell the world...she's knows nothing about my treatment for the very same reason...that said have no idea how I would manage not to tell a soul....at least can tell you! But if negative and   arrives will be very depressing weekend....just me,my  , and the Clomid!   Anyway.....keep telling myself "must have   & thoughts!"

Didn't know about the heat thing, would warm baths and hot water bottle do the same trick, I'm on day 19 so is it too late?

Hope you're all well.

Nicki.x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

After Nicki's post, I have re-read your msg to Sooze and will also be using my heat wheat bag tonight!!  I think we'll all be at it now, but you know what they say, every little helps!!!

Niki x


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi all hope you all are well, l have had a very tearfull weekend, no matter what anyone said or done l would just bust into tears!  Next person who tells me dont worry it will be your turn soon l think l will scream at them. Given up with my chinese herbist thinking of trying reflixolagery (excuse the spelling), has any of you lady's tried it? Think we have missed the ov time, DP even confussed to me yesterday he is finding it very hard with everyone around us having baby's so we had a bid cuddle and told each other we won't give up

Keep posting
cara


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Cara

 Sorry you are feeling so down - it is not [email protected]@dy fair some times.

I used to have reflexology but after 12 months have given up (but saying that I did find it relaxing so may go back). I would reccomend that you try a couple of different practitioners though as the first one I went to was rubbish - missed most of my ailments! However the second didn't even touch my feet before asking if I was having ovulation problems (wow!)

Anyway huge hugs and sending just a little bit of  your way (sorry feeling selfish and keeping the rest for myself   ).

Debs


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks debs, really silly question does anyone getting a poping feeling when they are due to ov? Think we have missed ours, but today l keep getting a popping sensation on one side low down, any suggestions?
Happy thoughts to you all 
cara


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi all 
on sisters pc again dont want to stay on too long. lots of interessting stuff on since i last posted - minxy looked up that site you suggested and according to them the 2 days prior to ovulation are the best times - so fingers crossed.
DP still annoyed with me - he says all i ever talk about is babys - he could be right - asked me if he wasnt enuf for him - oh dear have to have some TLC later - i am obsessed at the mo - *but i cant help it anyway now i know what wrong i can try and make it better.

by the way anyone want to be my cycle buddy 2ww over on 5th august - (I made mistake before).
Write back soon and tell me if your on the same day as me.
Thanks evryone 
s*


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Well af arrived last night but very light but she has started being nasty this morning-pains ans everything!!Anyway I am not too dissapointed as I knew it was a bfn as tx was cancelled and now we can look forward to hopefully having our 1st IUI this time as long as it doesn't fall on a weekend!!Sorry I havent been around for a while I have had a bad cold and I was just trying to forget about waiting for af.we got 2 baby bunnies on sat so I have been busy cuddling them,they are so cute.

Sorry no personals-but I promise to catch up.

Good luck to anyone testing and big hugs to all of you who have had a visit from the wicked witch!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok I lied,

I called the clinic to book a scan and day 10 lands on a fri and the nurse said its procedure with iui not to scan on fridays as there is no point as they are closed at weekends.

Day 13 will be too late as this is  a shorter cycly and last month I had a longer cycle and had already ov'd on day 13.so whats the point of going for a scan only to be told it's too late!!!


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm having a crap day....feeling really sorry for myself. Finding the waiting very difficult this month and I don't think I've ever been so tired, had cramps yesterday and was in bed by 9pm last night and still wrecked this morning, to top it all off I've woken up with a eye infection and look like Godzilla! My mood's a bit like Godzilla too come to think of it.... and I've got a really weird taste in my mouth as well so I'm paranoid I've got Godzilla's breath! 

I went have my bloods done this morning and the nurse asked me why i wanted them done again if last month's showed I ovulated, I understood from the consultant that it should be done every month, is that right? Also my iron is low again, I asked her if it was OK to take the iron tablets as the package says that if pregnant should only take in the second trimester, she didn't know but then in the next breath said that maybe my low iron was not helping conception.........it's just a vivicous bl***y circle! I'm so fed up.....sorry for ranting. My Dh asked me last night I just wanted to jack the whole thing in and adopt but I'm not ready to give in just yet.

Kelly - sorry about AF, she's an old b***h! Good luck with the IUI, fingers crossed. 

SuiseB - I'm 5th August as well, let me know how you're doing.. 

Cara - I have had that popping feeling, had it again last night low down on the left hand side, no idea what it is though.

Sorry again about the ranting.... 

Nicki.x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Kelly

Are you sure will definitely be a shorter cycle and will definitely ovulate on day 11?

Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I know I cant guarantee it but I am as regular as clockwork and even the hospital have said this and that it will 95% be to late but thats the way the cookie crumbles-But on the other hand you never know what might happen on these loopy pills-I might be even earlier this time!!!Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

To all the ladies that a feeling fed up and miserable.

I'm feeling so low today. I've been feeling down for a couple of days and couldn't work out why, but lst night it occured to me as I was driving home - it's two years since I last got pregnant. If things had gone to plan we would have a gorgous little 15 month old boy now and would hopefully have been trying for a second. Now I'm left here feeling crap with nothing but a box of memories and   pills to show for it.
I beginning to think that we are not ment to have a family, that i did something really bad in a past life and now I'm paying for it. 

Several of my friends are now expecting number two and all I want is a healthy one.
It's not even like I can relax when I do get pregnant because of the HPE risk (between a 5% and 50% risk of reoccurance). 

last night I had the most awful nightmares, so horrid I actually woke myself up to stop them, and was drenched in sweat. I was too scared to go back to sleep in case they started again, so I got about an hours sleep all night. I know I'm tired and this feeling will pass eventually but today I feel so down and miserable and I really really really want to cry but I'm stuck in the office with loads to do (none of which I can concentrate on).  

(sorry no personals but I'm feeling too miserable and self centered today)
Deb


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Debbie

Big   back to you......think today is one of those days when we should all just go back to bed and wait for it to be over so can start again tomorrow.

Nicki.x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Debby

so sorry your feeling lousy      hope you feel a better soon
DRE
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs,

Im so sorry you are feeling low hunny,cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling as I have not been in the same situation but I hope that it passes soon and that you feel a bit more posotive,its not easy when all you want to do is cry and you cant cos you have got to carry on as usual!!

Sending you big hugs!!


Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Debs

So sorry, that you feel so down . Please don't give up hope.  I read in one of my mags today Now or Reveal I think of a woman who fell pregnant when she was told it woule never, ever happen again (she already had one) as both her fallopian tubes had to be taken out for two different reasons.  

She fell pregnant and had no idea and gave birth to a healthy baby girl.  It was a billion to one chance the docs said, so if it can happen to her then it can happen to us all.  

Lots of   to you, get DH to give you some TLC and spoil you rotten!

Lots of love

Niki x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kelly

also meant to post to you,  been out to get more biscuits today I'm afraid terrible day.  I have put a long post on  2WW, getting all confused as to where Ive posted and if I've missed anything out!

I cannot believe what a nightmare you are having, although I saw your post on a different thread too about trying yourselves??

 to you too, Niki the Biscuit Monsterx

p.s how's the car and the bunny rabbits??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm still here - alive & kicking...sorry not been around, just not had much to say to be honest 

My AF is due on 8 August (same as Niki - whenwillI) but I'm trying not to think about it too much. Went to a fabulous wedding last weekend but felt guilty beginning of week cos I drank rather alot of champers (consultant said could have a few but think I took that too literally!!)...so treated myself to some very expensive undies yesterday so DP enjoying my retail therapy too   I hate this  I'm not known for my patience. 

Off to see Charlie & The Chocolate Factory tonight - loved it sooo much as a kid & ooo Johnny Depp - he is soooo yummy  

Anyway, hope all my cycle buddies are doing ok and big  to those who need them 

Sending loads of  
Thinking of you all 
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

God this is so funny-I ink we are messaging each other on 4 different threads!!Ah well.

The car is fab-like sh*t of a shovel    just have to keep fighting dh to drive it 

The rabbits are lovely-so tiny-I keep bringing them in the front room in the afternoons,they are dead funny jumping everywhere.

Got to dash-someone knocking at me door


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

think youre right kelly everyone messaging all over the gaff. 
Ive lost the thread myself.
Are your rabbits house trained? id love a pet i could bring indoors but im allergic to the cat and im mad about dogs.
do they use a litter tray?

lotsa love 
Sooze


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sooze-you can train rabbits to use a litter tray,its easier when they are young,but when you empty it out leave a bit in so they still recognise thats where they need to go,I would also love a cat or dog but cant cos of allergies.but im fine with rabbits  


Natasha-Thinking of you in your 2ww,Whats the film like? choctastic


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

I've posted to you all on the 2WW thread, getting way too confused with all the others!  

Niki x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Feeling crappy  , pretty sure   is on her way to get me, have all the usual sypmtoms including that lovely dragging feeling, trying to stay positive but failing miserably.

Hope you're all OK.

Nicki.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki,

Sorry to hear your feeling down hunny,I hope the wicked witch leaves you well alone,Thinking of you!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Nicki

Sorry to hear you're    When is AF due?  From memory Aug 5th    

Sending you   and  

Niki x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Niki

Have checked my diary again and day 28 is actually the 4th, not sure when I ovulated, got a +ve OPK on day 14, my cycle is normally anything up to 40 days but on Clomid last month it was bang on 28.....definitely have all the symptoms, so think it's coming at some point this week, totally fed up.

Nicki.x


----------

